# Fly Vest For Sale



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/fs-orvis-fly-vest-391089/


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

how much, what size etc????


----------

